# Beautiful 2 year old Female Weimaraner - FREE to Right Home



## MattC

I very reluctantly offer our beautiful Weimaraner Sairee up for adoption. She is very good natured, get's on well with other dogs and people, although is a very enthusiastic dog who is full of energy and needs lot's of exercise and stimulation. She has lived with a cat in the past and while she was very curious of him, she never showed any signs of agression.

Sairee was adopted by us when she was about 1 and it's important to find her the right home second time round. She very very intelligent so learns quickly when she has the motivation (food), but this can also make her a challenge. But when she has everything she needs she is well behaved and relaxed.

Sairee is being rehomed due to a change in circumstances which mean that she is locked up for most of the day on her own. She is a wonderful dog who really needs the following from her new family:


Established and settled family who can walk her 2-3 times per day
Experience with Weimaraners (ideally you'll have another Weim)
Largish house with garden

She is not docked, but is spayed and microchipped and all her vaccinations are up to date.

If you're interested to find out more please get in touch.


----------



## simplysardonic

Have you tried contacting Weimaraner Rescue?

Independent Weimaraner Rescue & Re-Homing Service


----------



## Sled dog hotel

MattC said:


> I very reluctantly offer our beautiful Weimaraner Sairee up for adoption. She is very good natured, get's on well with other dogs and people, although is a very enthusiastic dog who is full of energy and needs lot's of exercise and stimulation. She has lived with a cat in the past and while she was very curious of him, she never showed any signs of agression.
> 
> Sairee was adopted by us when she was about 1 and it's important to find her the right home second time round. She very very intelligent so learns quickly when she has the motivation (food), but this can also make her a challenge. But when she has everything she needs she is well behaved and relaxed.
> 
> Sairee is being rehomed due to a change in circumstances which mean that she is locked up for most of the day on her own. She is a wonderful dog who really needs the following from her new family:
> 
> 
> Established and settled family who can walk her 2-3 times per day
> Experience with Weimaraners (ideally you'll have another Weim)
> Largish house with garden
> 
> She is not docked, but is spayed and microchipped and all her vaccinations are up to date.
> 
> If you're interested to find out more please get in touch.


I really think your best and safest bet would be contacting weimeraner breed rescues, Breed rescues usually vet owners, make sure they are instructed in about the breed, and also do things like homechecking, most are run by volunteers who know have and love the breed. It would be much safer then advertising her as free to a good home on the internet as you dont have any guarantees that she will have a safe forever home or where she may end up.

Contacts for the weimaraner rescues below.

Independent Weimaraner Rescue & Re-Homing Service

Rescue

Weimaraner Breed Rescue


----------



## Honeys mum

It would be much better for Sairee to be rehomed through a rescue, then she would have back up should any thing go wrong.
If you got her from a rescue you could contact them, as most like to know if you can't keep your dog for any reason, or contact the Weimaraner Rescue as others have sugested.


----------



## smokeybear

MattC said:


> I very reluctantly offer our beautiful Weimaraner Sairee up for adoption. She is very good natured, get's on well with other dogs and people, although is a very enthusiastic dog who is full of energy and needs lot's of exercise and stimulation. She has lived with a cat in the past and while she was very curious of him, she never showed any signs of agression.
> 
> Sairee was adopted by us when she was about 1 and it's important to find her the right home second time round. She very very intelligent so learns quickly when she has the motivation (food), but this can also make her a challenge. But when she has everything she needs she is well behaved and relaxed.
> 
> Sairee is being rehomed due to a change in circumstances which mean that she is locked up for most of the day on her own. She is a wonderful dog who really needs the following from her new family:
> 
> 
> Established and settled family who can walk her 2-3 times per day
> Experience with Weimaraners (ideally you'll have another Weim)
> Largish house with garden
> 
> She is not docked, but is spayed and microchipped and all her vaccinations are up to date.
> 
> If you're interested to find out more please get in touch.


Please get in touch with Independent Weimaraner Rescue or The WCGB rescue Dogs in Need

Both organisations have volunteers who will assess dogs to enable them to be placed in the right home, as homes are also assessed.

There is no cost to you for this service.


----------



## Mese

Please go to a reputable rescue and get them to rehome your dog. 
Offering her as free to good home is a very , very bad idea as many horrific things could end up happening to your beautiful girl  which im positive you dont want


----------



## K3esy

please please don't offer her as free to good home , take her to a good rescue center .


----------



## Guest

How much does she weigh


----------



## newfiesmum

As said, please go through weimeraner rescue. You cannot give a dog away, you have no idea of the horrors that can happen.

Rescue will assess her and find an experienced home.


----------



## kaylalovesmarley

Hi. Please let me know if you still have sairee? Many thanks michaela


----------



## rafikikate

Hello,

I would love to offer a home to your beautiful dog. I've have sadly just lost my dog after 16 years and am now in the position to have another. We are a very active family; I have three children aged 8, 10, & 12 all of whom are keen to have a youngish dog now that they can walk and train. I don't have a large garden but it does back onto a huge field, overlooking Blackamoor. As a keen runner and walker, I can assure you that your dog will get plenty of exercise and love from us all. 
I work part time but have a good support network of dog friendly friends who regularly help out during the day whilst I am at work or on the odd weekend that I happen to go away. My dog Raffy never went into kennels in all the years that I had her and was adored to bits. 
If you think we are suitable, then please don't hesitate to call me on 
0114 2352789
07588869068

Many thanks,
Kate Parr


----------



## Lurcherlad

This thread was started in February 2013 and the OP never returned.


----------



## newfiesmum

I am closing this as the dog has likely been rehomed by now.


----------

